# Food Combining



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

I saw some older posts on this and I want to try it, but I need some clarification.

A lot of people mentioned Great Taste, No Pain by Sherry Brescia and how there's a 4 day sample menu. Where can I get that because it doesn't seem to be on her website anymore? I'm not really in the position right now to shell out $40 for something when I don't know if it will work for me.

Does anyone have any meal ideas? I don't really eat any starches anymore and I'll probably have a veggie salad with ground turkey or chicken for lunch and dinner, but I have no idea what to eat for the rest of the day. I usually have a protein shake for breakfast but that seems like a no since it would combine protein, fruit, and another protein (almond milk). I also tend to eat 6 small meals a day. How many hours do I have to wait between each one? And does anyone have any good filling snack ideas that fit with these principles? I tend to get pretty hungry early in the day so eating only fruit for breakfast probably won't work for me.


----------

